# Taking care of stray kitten



## carlifar (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello Catforum.

I am a new member and I am asking for tips for a injured stray kitten I found. I hear someone crying outside work. I looked under a container and I found a little kitten. His tail was smashed, and he could barely walk. (Most likely hit by a car). I took him to the vet and they said he needed a tail amputation and a leg surgery. First they said they would have to give him antibiotics, and to come back the next day. I wanted to keep the cat, however my partner did not want a cat in the apartment. We kept him at home over night. The next day I called the shelter to ask if they could take the cat. They told me yes, and that I can take him to the clinic there instead of the vet I went to previously. We went there and got informed they would put the cat to sleep as he is hurt. I asked if I could pay for all the treatment, and if they could have him there. They said yes and I payed all the bills before I left. 

We went home, and I was worried sick about the kitten all the time. Not able to eat or do anything. My partner agreed that we could take the cat home.

My question now to you more experienced with cats is:

1. Is it good for the cat to live indoors? I live in an apartment on the first floor, and he has no ways of going in and out himself. Is that ok or would it be considered animal cruelty? Maybe it would be better if I took him out in a cat leash a few times a week?

2. The first vet told me he needs a leg operation. But the second vet at the shelter said it would heal as he is a kitten. Who can I trust? I want the cat to be healthy.

3. What shots etc. will a kitten that age need (vet thinks he is 3-4 months)

4. How can I stop worrying about cats? I can still hear more kittens crying around (I live in Cyprus and there are tons of homeless cats here), and I promised my partner that since we take this cat home we can not take any other cats. We simply can not afford or have space for that. The sound of the kittens are awful, I can not take it anymore.


----------



## carlifar (Oct 2, 2011)

One more thing. This cat cries when he is peeing. The veterinary did not really seem to care about this, but I am worried he might have internal damage. Anyone familiar with anything like this? Please help me.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Call around the rescues that do a good job with cats and ask who the good vets are. there are different skill levels, knowledge levels, cat experience with vets. I would choose the one the rescues recommend for this issue.

In the United States its common practice to keep your cats and kittens indoor only. There is so much that can happen to an out of door cat. Just make sure you play with them, have cat trees or window sills for them to perch on. Keep their lives enriched. My indoor cats are given daily attention and love to snuggle with me. 

I would wait until after you deal with his health issues and he has time to recover before Id vaccinate him. If there is surgery required Id have him/her spayed or neuter at the same time when the surgery is being done.

Sounds like you have a big heart. That is why the homeless cats and kittens distress you. Are there any TNR / rescues in your area to help with the cats? I have no idea how popular that is in your country. (TNR means Trap/neuter/return and then feed the colony.) We have a whole movement of doing TNR in this country. We even have a feral cat section on this forum for those who do TNR.

Hope this helps. Keep us posted what is happening with your little one.


----------



## carlifar (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your answer.

I am trying to get in touch with the veterinary today, and I will also ask that if an operation would be the best for the cat, then please do it.

I know that alot of people have indoor cats, and I have also heard the cats live longer and have less stressful lives. Where I live it is very dangerous for a little cat. With many other stray cats and dogs, plus traffic everywhere. I would not want him to be hurt. We will have playtimes together and make sure that he is having fun every day. And of course a lot of love.  I have grown up with cats, but that was in my home country, Norway. We lived on the country side and the cats were going out and in as they wanted to, as there is not much traffic and forests and mountains for them to explore. Therefore this is going to be something new for us, and all tips would we very welcome. 

Here in Cyprus they do have alot of shelters, the problem is that almost all of them are full. They do also have the TNR groups, at least I heard that they do. This country has a big problem with cats and dogs. You can not go for a walk without seeing at least 5 stray cats running across the road. I wish I could do more, and I might start to work as a voulenteer for a shelter. 

About the spaying/neutering. The vet said the cat is around 3 - 4 months old. Is there an age limit for this? (I think he is a boy, but I will ask the vet for this also.)

Thank you again!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Does he frequently keep going to his cat box like he can't seem to pee? Does he yowl when he pees. Some of my foster cats would talk while pooing. Not distress sounding meow though. You want to be sure your kitten doesn't have UTI, which can kill him.


----------



## carlifar (Oct 2, 2011)

He went to the cat box and it seems like the was crying when he was peeing. I am not sure exactly what the cry means, but for me it seemed like a cry of pain. It was not just a meow. He also peed in the box when we were going to the vet (1 hour drive) and he was crying then also. 

I got news from the vet. The cat has been operated successfully. His tail has been amputated, and they also managed to put his leg at the right place. The x-rays showed he had also problems with his neck, but I did not get any more information about this. I think that most likely this poor cat has been hit by a car. I am happy that he is well. I heard on some webpage that male cats might scream when peeing to mark territory, but I do not know if that is for older cats or if kittens might do the same. Right now he is at the clinic, he has to stay there til the end of the week for antibiotics and to heal. After that I can pick him up and bring him home. I can not wait to get him home and give him all the love that he never had when he lived on the streets. 

Regarding vaccination and microchip. What price would I most like have to pay for that? I need to vaccinate him as soon as he recovers, as we might move to a different country next year and the cat needs to have rabies vaccine a year before travel.

Thank you again for all your help. You seem to really know a lot about cats. Your cats are very lucky to have you.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Ask if they can check his urine for an infection. That could be why he is crying when he pees.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My son brought me my first cat, 9 years ago. I had one in childhood. I’ve learned a lot on this Cat Forum, plus from my friends and vets. I do Rescue and Trap/neuter/return and I foster cats where I am in the States. It’s been a learning curve!

Make sure your kitten is neutered before you bring him home. Male cats that are not neutered tend to spray their territory to mark their scent. If you neuter him early enough he will not start that habit in your home because he isn’t going to feel the need to mark and mate. Otherwise you have a terrible problem on your hands.

You can easily wait to vaccinate your kitty. Rabies in the states can be administered for a 1 year or 3 year vaccination. In the states, in door only cats, once they had all their initial rounds of shots don’t normally keep up doing yearly vaccination since they aren’t going outside mixing with other cats and animals. They will develop immunity to the diseases they were vaccinated for. It’s a bit of a debate here, about how often. My vet supports me in not vaccinating my own cats since their initial completed vaccinations since they are indoor only.


----------



## carlifar (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for answers. 

I will ask the vet to check is asap. He is on antibiotics right now, so maybe that will also get rid of any possible urine infection. 

I did not know male cats mark their territory like that. I have had male cats before, but they went out when they had to go to the bathroom. I will ask the vet to do that as well. 

Many thanks again!


----------

